# lightweight plywood decking alternative.



## lefty (Oct 11, 2012)

Lookiing for ideas on a lightweight plywood alternative. 
Maybe a composite material. Or some sort of honeycomb with sheathing on both sides. Has anyone tried fiberglass variations? 
Lookin to lose a substantial amount of weight from my 14 ft mod v. Right now i have it framed with metal studs and decked with 1/2 inch pressure treated wood. Strength is fine. I have various hatches/ storage under the deck for livewell etc. So i want the deck to be up high to.maintain that. I just want the least amount of weight possible. Any suggestions? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ictalurus (Oct 11, 2012)

lefty said:


> Lookiing for ideas on a lightweight plywood alternative.
> Maybe a composite material. Or some sort of honeycomb with sheathing on both sides. Has anyone tried fiberglass variations?
> Lookin to lose a substantial amount of weight from my 14 ft mod v. Right now i have it framed with metal studs and decked with 1/2 inch pressure treated wood. Strength is fine. I have various hatches/ storage under the deck for livewell etc. So i want the deck to be up high to.maintain that. I just want the least amount of weight possible. Any suggestions?
> Thanks in advance.



Not sure what material your metal studs are, but aluminum angle would be a good way to go. Aluminum sheeting may also cut down on your deck weights. You could also use 1/4" ply for the lower decks if they are supported w/ the blue/pink foam. I recently switched out 2x2 framing for aluminum and went down 1/4" thickness in ply where I could and took out 80 lbs from my 14'.


----------



## Zum (Oct 11, 2012)

Not sure on his metal framing either but that pressure treated lumber might cause some pinholes in your aluminum boat;down the road.
Welcome to the site...


----------



## Brine (Oct 11, 2012)

I used ACM panel, but you would have to make sure it's framed correctly to give the rigidity you need, which means what weight you save in decking might be added in framing. 

I can't imagine anything would shave more than 50lbs off of 1/2 plywood if you're talking about only replacing the deck on a 14ftr and still maintain the integrity of walking around on it. If you go back with ply, skip the pressure treated and buy unfinished exterior grade and seal it yourself. Besides avoiding any possible corrosion, you'll probably save on weight too.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Oct 11, 2012)

What is ACM panel?


----------



## Brine (Oct 11, 2012)

Andy Taylor said:


> What is ACM panel?



It's a composite. Just google it, or take a peak at my build for how it was used.


----------



## MrSimon (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a long lasting love affair with aluminum, so I use every opportunity to tell people to use aluminum in their boats instead of anything else.

Considering it doesn't have to bee sealed and finished like wood does, it ends up being not all that much more expensive. And years down the road you will be sooooo happy you don't have to rip out a bunch of water logged rotten plywood.

That's my advice - use sheet aluminum.


----------



## cva34 (Oct 15, 2012)

MrSimon said:


> I have a long lasting love affair with aluminum, so I use every opportunity to tell people to use aluminum in their boats instead of anything else.
> 
> Considering it doesn't have to bee sealed and finished like wood does, it ends up being not all that much more expensive. And years down the road you will be sooooo happy you don't have to rip out a bunch of water logged rotten plywood.
> 
> That's my advice - use sheet aluminum.


 I have to agree with MrSimon x-2..I am a welded boat guy but love (all aluminum) pop rivets in right application...cva34


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Nov 9, 2012)

Im going all aluminum as well. Aluminum 1/8" sheet is ~1.7# per sq ft. Im modding a 16x52 semi v into a poling skiff.


----------



## shawnfish (Nov 13, 2012)

Brine said:


> I used ACM panel, but you would have to make sure it's framed correctly to give the rigidity you need, which means what weight you save in decking might be added in framing.
> 
> I can't imagine anything would shave more than 50lbs off of 1/2 plywood if you're talking about only replacing the deck on a 14ftr and still maintain the integrity of walking around on it. If you go back with ply, skip the pressure treated and buy unfinished exterior grade and seal it yourself. Besides avoiding any possible corrosion, you'll probably save on weight too.


X2!!! loose the pt wood....bad bad bad!!


----------



## jigngrub (Nov 13, 2012)

Your boat will be fine "as is" if you hate it and don't want it to last. :roll: 

You should read the APA's warning on using ACQ pressure treated wood and aluminum together, the pressure treating solution is highly corrosive to aluminum.

Galvanized studs won't get along well with aluminum either, nor will they last in a marine environment... and they're much heavier than aluminum framing.


MDO plywood coated with epoxy resin on aluminum framing is the most economical, durable, long lasting, and light weight build you will find.

MDO plywood is waterproof and used in making exterior signs and used in the construction trades for forming concrete. About $50 a sheet.


----------



## lefty (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks guys. Yeah i thought with the pressure treated wood i would avoid rot. But i wasnt aware of the worser evil. I started this topic because the treated wood is so heavy. I run an electric only boat so im trying to save everywhere i can but still have the luxury of the raised deck but without the added weight. Ive found some composite materials for around 95 dollars a sheet. Very lightweight and closed cell construction so it wont retain moisture. For the framing im going with 2x2 aluminum angle. 
Question... do i need the baking soda mixture coated to the exposed areas to neutralize the effects from the treated wood? The treated wood was only on there one season. And didnt have any direct contact with the hull itself. Only benches.
any other insight is appreciated.


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Nov 13, 2012)

No decking = lower center of gravity = more stability = minimum weight
. . . .
my 2-cents


----------



## lefty (Nov 13, 2012)

The entire reason for the boat is fishing. So the deck is mandatory. I will have whatever creature comforts necessary. Looking for longevity and lightweight building materials in the process. The lower center of gravity actually makes it harder to bass fish standing up.


----------



## shawnfish (Nov 14, 2012)

lefty said:


> The entire reason for the boat is fishing. So the deck is mandatory. I will have whatever creature comforts necessary. Looking for longevity and lightweight building materials in the process. The lower center of gravity actually makes it harder to bass fish standing up.




i agree 100% you have way more stability with that deck giving you a bigger center of gravity compared to standing on the insides of your feet from not having a deck. if your gonna bass fish out of a deep v,semi v or any boat with a v shaped bow without a deck you will fall sooner or later and not to mention back and feet pain from standing with the outsides of your feet pointing up towards your shoulders all day im having a deck i can stand flat or sit on and fish all day without killing myself, and im only 5' 10'' and a buck 75 so ican just imagine how sore a big guy fishing up front would feel after a day on the water with no deck. jmo.


----------

